
China's official list of “untrustworthy people” - spookyuser
http://zxgk.court.gov.cn/shixin/
======
spookyuser
I saw this linked in an article about the number of people that were prevented
from buying tickets because of their social credit score.

When I first saw it, I couldn't believe it was real. I had always thought this
kind of site could be something China is heading towards but not a point they
are at right now. It also looks like something that could be taken straight
out of Black Mirror episode.

------
cft
How many digits are starred in the IDs?

